# Long term winter hire required



## sevenof9 (Oct 21, 2010)

We need the use of 2 motor homes between mid November & mid April (return before Easter). During this period they will be parked outside our ski hotel in Italy & will cover only 1600 miles (the return journey). They will be used by our staff & will be returned in an immaculate condition.
We are looking to pay a fee of £1500 each (plus VAT if applicable), plus a security deposit of £1000.
Please contact Robert Jaffe 0208 9940866 or 07905 274175


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Good Luck, £300 per week 8O 8O .
Will watch with interest, If you get a taker, will sell mine and just rent one. 

Whoopsy, meant MONTH  

Laugh ' I nearly bought my own beer'


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

£300 per week?? Chance'd be a fine thing, you're being offered a spectacular £75 per week (based on 20 weeks), sounds a reet good deal, or maybe not.

As has been said if you get one for that money, you've got a bargain!!
Good luck :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's not quite as simple as that,you will have to find an insurer that will do a commercial cover,which will mean an additional premium.

Do you think it is realistic to expect a member to rent out their pride and joy for £3oo p/m,especially to a new member who they don't know from adam.

Good luck- I think you will need it!!


----------



## bevdrew (Aug 30, 2009)

Its the security deposit of £1,000 that makes me laugh - our motorhome is worth a tad more than that! 

They're effectively driving off with your pride and joy for a discount price of £1,000!!!!


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

He can buy mine if he wants and sell it afterwards  

Derek


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

sevenof9 said:


> We need the use of 2 motor homes between mid November & mid April (return before Easter). During this period they will be parked outside our ski hotel in Italy & will cover only 1600 miles (the return journey). They will be used by our staff & will be returned in an immaculate condition.
> We are looking to pay a fee of £1500 each (plus VAT if applicable), plus a security deposit of £1000.
> Please contact Robert Jaffe 0208 9940866 or 07905 274175


What planet are you from?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Rent a car and stay in hotels on way down! cheaper option - no way is anyone going to lend a mohome for that amount.

Greenie


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

just googled and if this is the gentleman he runs mountainsun ltd with ski chalets in italy and france


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

ramblefrog said:


> just googled and if this is the gentleman he runs mountainsun ltd with ski chalets in italy and france


And probably charges £500 a week for one, I expect any motorhome would then be rented on for another £500 a week.

He is having a laugh

RD


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

And they wont get much wear and tear, a bunch of chalet girls and boys living in them 7 nights a week!!!
Maybe it's £1500 a week, that sound more like it.
James


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Re- arrange these letters into a well known phrase:
Oyu stum eb havgni a laghu.

Is this a serious request?
If so, I feel a new business coming on 8O


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
We hire Motorhomes as a profession. I think you may be a little un realistic with your budget. I won't even go down the cost of insurance route but, I really do wish you well. God loves a trier.
Regards
Tel


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Unfortunate name .......................

Robert Jaffe. Robert Jaffe is a stockbroker who is allegedly involved with Bernard Madoff's $50 billion Ponzi scheme. Robert Jaffe is accused of taking more that $500 million from his in-laws. 

Ray.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anyone rung the numbers posted - doesn't look like they will cost money? Would be interesting to see what the person on the other end has to say!

Brian


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe buy this  - rent it to an eternal optimist for a few months and then sell at a profit. After all, he does say that he will return the vehicle(s) "in an immaculate condition".   

Regards,
John


----------

